# Pennywise: The Fuse



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

New Pennywise out August 9. You can download "Knocked Down" off the Epitaph website. I hope these guys come around my neighborhood again.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm considering ordering it (you can get a free patch and poster with the preorder!). I saw them at the Warped Tour reunion and they were awsome. Great music, and they seem to be very level headed people who actually care about things that go on, and try to help.

mike


----------

